

Ask HN: Help me find a piece of advice given here about avoiding time-wasters - SandB0x

There is a great comment here about weeding people who are time-wasters.<p>Someone described how most people that always want to meet and discuss things over coffee are all talk and no action. To separate the wheat from the chaff, the advice is roughly:<p>Say you're keen to meet up, but ask them to complete a small preparatory piece of work (this was phrased slightly differently). Ask them to get in touch when they're done. The majority of people don't follow through.<p>I have been searching for a good hour and can't find the source, which I remember as being a very well written piece of advice. If you have it bookmarked I would very much appreciate you sharing it with me.
======
kqr2
I don't remember the exact reference on HN but there was a similar discussion
on Quora which you might find useful.

[http://www.quora.com/Etiquette/How-do-you-politely-turn-
down...](http://www.quora.com/Etiquette/How-do-you-politely-turn-down-someone-
who-wants-to-grab-coffee-sometime)

